# ~~~The LHCF Guide to Healthy Relaxed Hair~~~



## sunnieb

Hey Ya’ll! 

I thought it would help us if we could have a thread dedicated to LHCF relaxed info all in one place. Also, I think this will help our relaxed newbies ease into their own hair journeys. I know I didn’t capture everything or cover every topic, so if you have any suggestions, please post!

Start here with the *LHCF Newbie Manual*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=389082

Then go to this thread and introduce yourself:

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed Hair THREAD!![/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=524429


Relaxed Hair Care Tips and Techniques:

Relaxed Hair & Weave Review Thread

*Relaxed Ladies who have it all figured out....*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15612007#post15612007

*[FONT=&quot]CALLING ALL RELAXED LADIES!!![/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485720

*[FONT=&quot]Do and Donts of relaxed hair????[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=257721

*[FONT=&quot]How soon after a relaxer can you re-wash your hair?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=563609

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed/texlaxed ladies & baggying[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=557035

*[FONT=&quot]After Relaxer Hair Care[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431594

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed Ladies with Thick Hair - What's your Secret???[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=555485

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed Ladies who wear their hair out daily...[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=541209

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed Heads - How often do you moisturize?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=559139

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed Heads - Do you winterize your hair regimen?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=569101

*[FONT=&quot]Hair care and growth for relaxed sista's[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=552515



Products for Relaxed Hair:

Relaxed Heads: Do you use Honey in your hair?

Relaxed Heads: What Shampoo do you use?

Any Relaxed Heads Using Wen?

*[FONT=&quot]Present/past Design Essentials regular lye relaxers users[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=533833

*[FONT=&quot]Any relaxed/texlaxed ladies use butters?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=568413

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed ladies that use Rusk Products[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=549063

*[FONT=&quot]Leave In Conditioner for Relaxed Hair[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=500886


Airdrying Relaxed Hair:

*[FONT=&quot]Air Drying[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=569643

*[FONT=&quot]Air Drying 4b/c relaxed hair???[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=451342

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed ladies, How do u air dry?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=556835

*[FONT=&quot]RELAXED 4B: Show me your air dried hair[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=184465


Cowashing Relaxed Hair:

*[FONT=&quot]Question for Cowashing Relaxed Ladies....[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=543809

*[FONT=&quot]RELAXED HEADS: How Many times Can you Co-Wash a week???[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=269389

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed ladies: is co-washing a good thing?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=354967


Working Out with Relaxed Hair:

*[FONT=&quot]What 2 do with relaxed hair after workout???[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469098

*[FONT=&quot]Gym and Relaxed hair...How do you do it?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=120324



Caring for Color-Treated Relaxed Hair

*[FONT=&quot]Looking for a New Shampoo for Color Treated Relaxed Hair[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570469

*[FONT=&quot]Any Relaxed and Bleach ladies????[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=568209

*[FONT=&quot]Color and Relaxer Question[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=556927

*[FONT=&quot]How soon can I relax hair that has been highlighted? (pics)[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=542561



Self Relaxer Threads:

*[FONT=&quot]*NEW* SELF RELAXER SUPPORT: WHAT WORKS, WHAT DOESN’T[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=463686

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed Ladies: What are your steps after washing out the relaxer?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=532197

*[FONT=&quot]To the ladies that do their own relaxers[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=364847

*[FONT=&quot]DIYers who trim on relaxer day ***** Question for you *****[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=273561

*[FONT=&quot]SouthernGirl's Self-Relax Tips[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=46135

*Correctives Support Thread*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122927


Relaxer Stretching Tips:

*[FONT=&quot]ALL 8+ Week Stretchers..What 3-5 Products Help You Stretch A LONG, LONG Time?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=396048

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed ladies who stretch: Do you comb your new growth?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=323085

*[FONT=&quot]stretching relaxers - do you find that you need to shampoo/condition more or less?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=114697

*[FONT=&quot]Share your stretching tips... Please[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=558261


Relaxed Hair Styling:

Relaxed Bunning Thread

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed Heads: Braidouts & Twistouts *PICS*[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=492580

*[FONT=&quot]Pics of Relaxed Styles for SL-APL lengths?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=563391

*[FONT=&quot]where all my ladies with short tapered cuts???[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=510458

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed hair means straight hair ALL the time.....Um, NOT!![/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=569337



Relaxed Hair Inspiration: 

*[FONT=&quot]How Many Relaxed Heads are Waistlength or Hiplength in Here?[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=338995

*[FONT=&quot]ROLL CALL! RELAXED/TEXLAXED TYPE 4, past BSL please post![/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=374555

*[FONT=&quot]Spinny: The Relaxer "Reveal" Thread!!!![/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]For My Sistahs Who Are Relaxed and Loving It!![/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=493058

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed ladies that grew their hair![/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=390766

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed ladies with long hair[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=477774

*Pics of Relaxed hair*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=257341

*[FONT=&quot]RELAXED 4B..........WHERE R U????[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=513185


Additional Relaxed Hair Information:

*[FONT=&quot]Relaxed Hair Blogs...[/FONT]*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=544425

*[FONT=&quot]Youtube Channel Relaxed Tutorials..[/FONT]*


----------



## sonychari

WoW Sunnieb! This is a great idea.  Adding this page to my computer's bookmarks


----------



## The Princess

Cool. Im about to start reading now.


----------



## long_hair1day

:wow:


----------



## Nix08

Perfect sunnieb  Thanks for ensuring us relaxed heads gets some love too....I'm going to call you 'Mama Relaxed'


----------



## Seven7

Wow this is great!!  Thank you..


----------



## sapphire74

Thanks for looking out for the relaxed heads sunnieb!


----------



## LittleLuxe

Wow you put in work! Good job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

sunnieb

Good Looking Out!


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb

This is on point.


----------



## Napp

Thank you mama relaxed


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> Perfect @sunnieb  Thanks for ensuring us relaxed heads gets some love too....I'm going to call you *'Mama Relaxed'*



 The bolded is cute!  

Thank you all for posting, especially you lurkers!

Let's keep this thread on the first page!


----------



## Lissa0821

sunnieb This is AWESOME!!!!!!  Thanks so much for compiling this thread.


----------



## miss_cheveious

Thanks for your hard work getting all this info together for us relaxed ladies. Should definitely be made a sticky!


----------



## Barbie83

sunnieb you n these relaxed threads....smh.....u gonna make me run out n get a corrective 

Off to soak up info.....


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

Omg!!!!!! Sunnie this is amazing! I see some threads i need to contribute to and others I need to read! This is the BEST relaxed thread you've posted yet!

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Barbie83

this should definitely be a stickie


----------



## KhandiB

Awesome!
Subbed


----------



## Toy

Thank you sunnieb!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Yeah I love it 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## sunnieb

B...U...M...P...I...N...G


----------



## frizzy

Wow!  Thanks sunnieb !!!


----------



## Solitude

Great thread. I subscribed.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## sunnieb

Anybody have anymore threads to add?

Sent from my Comet


----------



## MsDee14

This is a great thread!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## sylver2

Thanks so much


----------



## sunnieb

Bumping....


----------



## Okay

great idea! my hairs a mess


----------



## sonychari

Bump! Bump! Bump!


----------



## NIN4eva

Brilliant thread!


----------



## browneyecurl

Thanks...now subbed!!


----------



## SmileyNY

Subbing 


Sent from my iPhone. It does EVERYTHING  ...except make calls


----------



## Bnster

Subbing..... to Relax101 help.


----------



## kami11213

Awesome thread, subscribing...


----------



## sunnieb

Bnster said:


> Subbing..... to *Relax101* help.



I like this!  Kinda like a class or something!


----------



## sunnieb

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## swgpec

Great thread!  It's so much easier to navigate in one place.


----------



## Misseyl

B u m p i n g


----------



## nerdography

Thank you for this. I plan on relaxing my natural this weekend after three years and this is very helpful.


----------



## babyu21

FANTASTIC. When I decided to try to relax at home I had to search all over the place for info. Thank you for pulling it all together.


----------



## tiredbeauty

Hi sunnieB! Awesome thread! Now I have only been on here for a short amount of time, so I don't know what thread would be posted and was hoping some of the more seasoned ladies would...Is there a post on how to flat iron relaxed hair? To achieve that shiny look but not be weighed down? I see a lot of women flat iron their hair for comparison photos and it looks beautiful, but I don't know how to do it...and I want to SO bad!!


----------



## niqu92

this is uhhhh-maazzzziiinnnggg!lol


----------



## sunnieb

@tiredbeauty - Welcome!  So glad you posted!  I don't use direct heat, but check out these threads:

*Relaxed Heads: What's the Secret to Healthy, Flat-ironed hair?  *
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=413422
* 
Relaxed ladies that use heat* 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14308641#post14308641


----------



## 13roots

Wow, thank you! Definitely subscribing.


----------



## tasha7239

Great thread!!! Back 2 the top!!! BUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb

R2D2 - check out this thread.

There are plenty of relaxed ladies here.  We just don't post as much sometimes, but we're here! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## janeemat

Great job!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sugar

Great thread!  Thanks SunnieB!


----------



## Napp

sunnieb the "self relaxer what works and what doesnt" thread is actually this link

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=463686


----------



## sunnieb

Napp said:


> @sunnieb the "self relaxer what works and what doesnt" thread is actually this link
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=463686



@Napp - thanks!  I'll update it when I boot up my laptop.

ETA: Updated!  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

This is a great thread! I've had my hair in braids for 2 years and it's reverted back to its strong, natural state (its' either apl or bsl but i'm hairanoxeric so I can never tell ) and last time my hair was relaxed, that's where all the damage and breaking off was  so this is a good 'rehab' for me . I'm gonna get my hair done monday, so here I go!


----------



## mieshashair

Good thread


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## TeeSGee

sunnieb this is an Awesome thread,everything in one place, perfect for newbies but great for us vets.


----------



## sunnieb

Bumping...

Sent from my Comet


----------



## tiredbeauty

sunnieb - Thanks!!


----------



## sunnieb

belletropjolie - great info in here!


----------



## LaidBak

loving this thread.  Should be a sticky!!


----------



## sunnieb

candy626 - saw you in another thread and thought you might like this thread.


----------



## candy626

sunnieb said:


> candy626 - saw you in another thread and thought you might like this thread.



Thanks definitely lots of great info here!


----------



## sunnieb

Bump.......


----------



## EbonyCPrincess




----------



## sunnieb

Bump - anybody have any good threads to add???


----------



## LaidBak

We should keep the thread going by adding lessons we have learned about taking care of relaxed hair.

ETA: I guess I'll start.  30 plus years relaxed checking in.  My hair did not improve until I started using natural oils.  So pick a heavy weight oil (olive, castor, etc.) to add to your deep condish and a lightweight oil (sunflower, almond, etc.) to leave in.  Dont be heavyhanded and you wont sacrifice a bit of swang.   
I may not have figured it all out yet, but this one thing helped me tremendously when I started out.


----------



## sunnieb

LaidBak awesome idea!

LoveBeautyKisses here's a good thread for you to check out!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## LaidBak

Bump bump!!!


----------



## fatimablush

will i be able to oil rinse relaxed hair?


----------



## LaidBak

fatimablush said:


> will i be able to oil rinse relaxed hair?



Of course.


----------



## questionable

Great info Sunnieb..tons of information in one thread...I likey


----------



## Napp

sunnieb can this can be added to the self relaxer threads?

What do you apply your relaxer with
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=181319&highlight=sprush

im surprised at how many used their bare hands


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses

Thanks 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## Evallusion

I just joined "the other side" approximately 2 hours ago, lol.

Thanks for this.


----------



## LaidBak

Dr. Ali Syed  Chief Chemist and President of Avlon Industries is an amazing resource for information on all things hair.  He has a website and blog that cover a wide range of topics.  

Informative Presentations  http://www.slideshare.net/dralisyed

His Blog  http://www.dralisyed.com/

His Twitter Feed  http://twitter.com/dralisyed

An audio interview he did  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omY7ybac1vo


----------



## Bnster

Evallusion said:


> I just joined "the other side" approximately 2 hours ago, lol.
> 
> Thanks for this.



Evallusion :welcome3: to the other side and HHJ!

ETA: My life hair lesson, was to take care of my hair and not to be lazy.  Once I got hair possessed, my hair took a turn around. I stopped going to my scissor happy stylist and I retained my growth. My hair looked healthy.  My hair is now soft and much longer so much a turn around to where I was 3 yrs ago. 

My Tips -  
1. Bag and seal your ends. 
2. Reduce mechanical damages eg combing by moisturizing first. 
    I have stopped using scrunchies (satin or not) cause they cause breakage.
3. Detangle first b4 washing with a moisturize and oil (prepoo).
4. Wash in braids and detangle in the shower.


----------



## sunnieb

Evallusion said:


> I just joined "the other side" approximately 2 hours ago, lol.
> 
> Thanks for this.



Welcome!  

LaidBak thanks for the links!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Evallusion

..................


----------



## sunnieb

Bumping....


----------



## sunnieb

Shout out to all my relaxed heads!!!  This bump's for you!


----------



## Majestye

sunnieb. Thanks!  Definitely  subbing  and  heading over to properly întroduce myself


----------



## Kimiche

sunnieb said:


> Shout out to all my relaxed heads!!!  This bump's for you!



Thanks for creating this thread.  This is surely coming at the right time, because I need to find information about how I can care for my relaxed hair a little better.


----------



## NYAmicas

Great thread. Thanks to all who bumped it up and who contributed.


----------



## LaidBak

We just need to keep it going with relevant information and experiences.


----------



## Monaleezza

This guide is fabulous. Glad to see support for the relaxed beauties all in one place. 
I'm loving my new APL relaxed hair. 
Next stop BSL


----------



## sunnieb

um....Monaleezza....I wouldn't be mad at ya if you posted some pics of your APL hair.....


----------



## sunnieb

Bumping . 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## LaidBak

bumping...hoping for sticky status


----------



## Aggie

Wow - nice!


----------



## sunnieb

Hey ya'll!  We made "sticky" status!


----------



## newnyer

Congratulations!! Subbing right now!  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## questionable

How cool is this...congrats !


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> Hey ya'll! We made "sticky" status!


  this is great. Now I don't have to search all over the place for when I need these threads.


----------



## lovely_locks

I have been gone for a while and went from natural to relaxed....and I have not been taking care of my relaxed hair like I should. I really need this thread!


----------



## dedicatedshopper

Excellent thread, thanks so much.


----------



## DiamondTeaira

This was a much needed thread. As a newbie you can become  searching through all the post searching for information. Since I have decided not to transition I will be subscribing!


----------



## Brownsilk8

Thanks a bunch!! This is definitely needed. Great idea Sunnieb!!


----------



## Toy

Thanks Sunnieb!!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

Okay soooooo I cannot wait til I can re-post in a couple of those "relaxed inspiration" threads and update that I'M BSL 4B RELAXED!  lol!


----------



## camilla

updated just made mbl aiming for wl 2012!!!!! i have been only using heat about two times in my 3 to 4 month stretch mostly braid outs wearing weaves and glueless lace wigs i will update picts of my protective and last length shot (a year ago) later i am at work

*most helpful thing to me is only use cones when i am wearing my hair out straight otherwise i just use a self made moisturizer and seal with a mix of jbco and wheat germ oil (ceremides) when i am braided up in weaves or wigs i spray a mix of cone free cond (trader joes or giovanni sas), kc knot today aloe vera juice few drops of tea tree oil and seal with an oil every other day. Also washing in braids after 12 weeks post. HTH ANY QUESTIONS LET ME KNOW *


----------



## camilla

camilla said:


> updated just made mbl aiming for wl 2012!!!!! i have been only using heat about two times in my 3 to 4 month stretch mostly braid outs wearing weaves and glueless lace wigs i will update picts of my protective and last length shot (a year ago) later i am at work
> 
> *most helpful thing to me is only use cones when i am wearing my hair out straight otherwise i just use a self made moisturizer and seal with a mix of jbco and wheat germ oil (ceremides) when i am braided up in weaves or wigs i spray a mix of cone free cond (trader joes or giovanni sas), kc knot today aloe vera juice few drops of tea tree oil and seal with an oil every other day. Also washing in braids after 12 weeks post. HTH ANY QUESTIONS LET ME KNOW *



updated protective and length check 9 months ago


----------



## soapdiva2

Subscribed!!!! Muchos gracias


----------



## sunnieb

jillybean2012 

Hey ya'll we got another newbie relaxed head!


----------



## jillybean2012

I am about two weeks into my healthy hair journey.   This morning I decided to cut my terrible ends because I couldn't get them to do anything. No matter what I put on them they stayed frizzy. I think I did a pretty good job on it.  I usually relaxed my entire head including my ends but I didn't this time since I was trying to put in the relaxer correctly.   I am learning a lot and I think I am beginning to understand my hair.  Hopefully, by this day 12-24 of next year, I will have made significant progress on the health and length of my hair.   Everyone have a great holiday and stay safe!


----------



## LaidBak

jillybean2012 said:


> I am about two weeks into my healthy hair journey.   This morning I decided to cut my terrible ends because I couldn't get them to do anything. No matter what I put on them they stayed frizzy. I think I did a pretty good job on it.  I usually relaxed my entire head including my ends but I didn't this time since I was trying to put in the relaxer correctly.   I am learning a lot and I think I am beginning to understand my hair.  Hopefully, by this day 12-24 of next year, I will have made significant progress on the health and length of my hair.   Everyone have a great holiday and stay safe!



Welcome and good luck!  You won't regret that trim.  And yes, PLEASE stop relaxing your whole head. Oooohh weeee!


----------



## sunnieb

jillybean2012 - Thanks for posting.  And like LaidBak said, you will not regret that trim.  My hair is so much better now that I've gotten rid of most of my pre-LHCF over-processed and damaged hair. 

And good for you for not relaxing your whole head again.....


----------



## ReignLocks

Why am I just seeing this?????  This is GREAT!


----------



## sunnieb

cutiepiesensei - several airdrying threads are on page 1.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## LexaKing

Awesome Thread, thanks so much!!!! Subscribing! 

I started getting relaxers 10 years ago, and usually every 3 months. Now I'm down to twice a year so I still have texture. I just love the versatility of relaxed hair. Now I am hoping I can get my relaxed hair to WL and super healthy!


----------



## mochalocks

wow.. Nice thread. I guess you would call me a newbie to this thread, as I relaxed my hair for the first time last month after 7 years of having natural hair..


----------



## sckri23

Omg I have to hide my conditioner!!!! I'm in NC I have to be ready by 3 for a funeral in DC I don't have the time to cowash and air dry tonight. But its calling my name ugh.... My conditioner is going in my bedroom closet till my shower is over

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## bklynbornNbred

jazzybklyn there's lots of good info in this thread.


----------



## Voicediva

Thanks so much for this.  I'm a newbie -- just joined last night.  I thought I took good care of my hair until I read all the posts.  I can't wait to get started!  My hair is very fine and breaks if you look at it   but it also draws up really tight when I sweat.  I'm going to pray about it and set some realistic goals.  Ladies, I'll need you to pray with me and hold my hand through the process.  

The first thing I want to know is what is co-washing?erplexed


----------



## sunnieb

Welcome Voicediva!

Cowashing is where you use conditioner only to "wash" your hair.  It's a great way to give your hair a moisture boost without worrying about potential drying effects of some shampoos.

I cowash about 3-4x a week and my hair loves it!  I'll mention you in a few threads.


----------



## Voicediva

Thanks so much.  I can't wait to get started.  I've decided that my goal is for shoulder length hair by December 2012.  I had my first night of bagging! OMG  the results were fantastic.  My hair is too short in the front, so I put saran wrap on the sides and top and wow!  what a difference.

I'm going to start co-washing next week once I decide on the products.  I've been reading lots of good things about mane and tail, so I think I'll try that.
Will keep you posted!
You're such a blessing - thanks!


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

I have a relaxed/textlax hair q. I'm going to begin swimming lessons the 23rd and was wondering how I should take care of my hair. Do you think Co-washing is enough to remove chlorine? I'd only be swimming once a week.


----------



## bebezazueta

WhippedButterCreme said:
			
		

> I have a relaxed/textlax hair q. I'm going to begin swimming lessons the 23rd and was wondering how I should take care of my hair. Do you think Co-washing is enough to remove chlorine? I'd only be swimming once a week.



Me too!  So I hope someone chimes in with the answers!


----------



## Lucie

I have a LOT of reading to do.


----------



## baddison

WhippedButterCreme said:
			
		

> I have a relaxed/textlax hair q. I'm going to begin swimming lessons the 23rd and was wondering how I should take care of my hair. Do you think Co-washing is enough to remove chlorine? I'd only be swimming once a week.



Definitely looking for an answer to this one too


----------



## gabulldawg

I am subscribing to this thread! Glad I found it. Hoping to hear about the swimming question. I've been swimming once already this summer and hope to continue swimming.


----------



## afrochique

WhippedButterCreme said:


> I have a relaxed/textlax hair q. I'm going to begin swimming lessons the 23rd and was wondering how I should take care of my hair. Do you think Co-washing is enough to remove chlorine? I'd only be swimming once a week.[/QUOTE/]
> WhippedButterCreme
> baddison bebezazueta gabulldawg
> Hi! I would suggest that before you swim, coat your hair with some conditioner. After swimming, you can use ION swimmer's shampoo (I think that is the name) or  Joico chelating. I personally follow up by using a conditioner which I leave on for the time that I wash my body then rinse off. Follow regular regi after this: quick co-wash, leave in, airdry, PS etc.
> Co-washing adds moisture but in this case, you need a shampoo to remove the chemicals (chlorine) before you add moisture to your hair.
> 
> HTH.


----------



## baddison

Thanks. What kind of swim cap do you use? Does it stay on without slipping off with the conditioner?


----------



## afrochique

I don't wear a swim cap so I coat my hair with conditioner to reduce the amount of chlorine it is exposed to.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme

afrochique

Thank you! When you go swimming do you have you hair styled a certain way? (Bun, braided up) Also do you add conditioner the day of the swim class?


----------



## Cheekychica

Don't mind me....


----------



## afrochique

WhippedButterCreme said:


> afrochique
> 
> Thank you! When you go swimming do you have you hair styled a certain way? (Bun, braided up) Also do you add conditioner the day of the swim class?



I wear either a bun or one braid. I put the conditioner right before I leave the house to go swimming.


----------



## bebezazueta

Thanks!

Here's a pic of what I use. Ion has a leave in specifically for swimmers that I sprayed before and after I swam. 

I drenched hair with a cheapie conditioner & let it dry out. Then I sprayed with swimmers spray. Then I put in a loose bun toward back center of my head. Then I placed the wave cap on. Then the blue silicon cap over it!  Worked like a charm. Removed when I got home sprayed hair down then shampooed with ion swimmers shampoo then added a cheapie conditioner to leave in until I start again.

baddison gabulldawg WhippedButterCreme


----------



## Hyacinthe

Any recommendations for a moisturizing DC after neutralizing a relaxer?
I used to use  replenishing pak  but it weighs my hair down.


----------



## sunnieb

Hyacinthe - I use Nexxus Therrappe after neutralizing.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Thanks so much. It feels go to be on the inside.  Thanks for the tip. Your hair is lovely.


----------



## Voicediva

Thanks for this!  Great pics


----------



## bajanplums1

this is really fantastic!!


----------



## karenjoe

Hyacinthe said:


> Any recommendations for a moisturizing DC after neutralizing a relaxer?
> I used to use  replenishing pak  but it weighs my hair down.



Pantene( may be heavy) dont leave it on long. 

  Feria & Kpak AtOne  I luv all these


----------



## karenjoe

sunnieb said:


> @Hyacinthe - I use Nexxus Therrappe after neutralizing.
> 
> Welcome to the board!


mee 2.... 

Hi, 
Sunni I was drooling at your fotki then i wanted to join.... 

you r relaxed right?

how often do you or did you relax.... I remember the photo in your fotki
after you relaxed.  I don't remember how long u was post? 

you hair is gorgeous..... I like it....


----------



## sunnieb

karenjoe -   welcome!

Thanks for checking out my album and the compliments! 

I relax every 15-16 weeks right now.  I'm ending this relaxer stretch on Friday.  Can't wait! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## karenjoe

I wish I was you. drooling for a hit of creamy crack

.. I'm only 12 weeks post.... that's nothing..


is 12 or 16 weeks the longest you've ever gone?


----------



## sunnieb

karenjoe - I'm currently on my longest stretch right now.  I originally planned to relax Saturday right at the 16 week mark, but I have something to do, so I moved it to Friday.

I need to get off this computer and go do a dc, but I don't feel like it.  Ugh!  I guess I need to get to it.


----------



## karenjoe

ok thanks.... I never tried dc before relaxing.....


----------



## sunnieb

karenjoe said:


> ok thanks.... I never tried dc before relaxing.....



karenjoe - I like to dc right before relaxing because it loosens up my newgrowth to allow for better relaxer application.  Tonight I clarified (Suave Daily), moisture shampooed (Nexxus Therappe), and now I'm dc'ing (Nexxus Humectress).

I'm lucky because my scalp doesn't irritate easily, so I can get away with more stuff.


----------



## karenjoe

you shampoo days before you relax?     nooooo! really?


----------



## sunnieb

karenjoe said:


> you shampoo days before you relax?     nooooo! really?



karenjoe - Yep, I do!

I usually shampoo 3 days before and cowash the night before to loosen up my newgrowth.  Never had any problems.


----------



## karenjoe

I thought if you scalp was too clean relaxer would burn....

I scratched my scalp in a small spot 1 week before a relaxer. relaxer burned me & left a scar there for yrs.... 

... I'm normally not sensitive to relaxers, 
do u use a no lye relaxer?
I use olive oil no lye & that never burn me


----------



## sunnieb

karenjoe said:


> I thought if you scalp was too clean relaxer would burn....
> 
> I scratched my scalp in a small spot 1 week before a relaxer. relaxer burned me & left a scar there for yrs....
> 
> ... I'm normally not sensitive to relaxers,
> do u use a no lye relaxer?
> I use olive oil no lye & that never burn me



I think I've determined that my scalp is made of cement!   I never burn.  Don't know why. 

I relaxed tonight and my scalp is doing just fine.  Who knows?


----------



## karenjoe

oh yes you have a cement scalp
did your hair come out pretty? 
can I see photos on your fotki?

 I don't burn a lot but I don't scratch either since then
I'm gonna try to deep condition a few days before...+.. a few days after I take the braids out
do u use no lye or reg relaxer?     don't remember


----------



## sunnieb

karenjoe - yes, my hair came out pretty!   I posted pics in the relaxer reveal thread.

Good luck with your relaxer!


----------



## karenjoe

don't encourage me to !!! lol it's only been 3 mos..... I'm good..... wanna go 1 yr..... lol

that ain't gonna happen so

.. I'll wait until the new growth grab the relaxed hair  which is about 6 to 10 mos..... 
or it  start to take 2 hrs to comb my hair out after  wash

Sunni, (with all your hair) why didn't u go natural? ( short story is ok)
I think I know..... it been so long.....
People try to make me feel bad about me having a relaxer....


----------



## karenjoe

sunnieb said:


> @karenjoe - yes, my hair came out pretty!   I posted pics in the relaxer reveal thread.
> 
> Good luck with your relaxer!


  RelAXER REVEAL? 


didn't see it..... looking again...


----------



## sunnieb

karenjoe - I was actually going to transition in the spring of 2010.  I found a natural stylist and everything.

I just changed my mind.  No biggie.  I was able to successfully self-relax, so I have total control over my hair from root to tip.  I love it!  If I couldn't self-relax, I'd probably just go natural.  I don't trust anyone else coming anywhere near my hair with chemicals.


----------



## karenjoe

I agree...... 
I don't... either

I've been so disappointed w hair dressers too. a lot of
school's don't truly teach youngsters  about our haircareerplexed


----------



## hazelnut

Hi Everyone! I am new to the threads! I am excited as well as eager to learn about hair growth. You all have such beautiful hair and I hope and PRAY I can obtain my goal!!! I look forward to chatting with you all! Thank You


----------



## sunnieb

hazelnut - welcome!

Glad you've joined us! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Solitude

sunnieb said:


> @karenjoe - I was actually going to transition in the spring of 2010. I found a natural stylist and everything.
> 
> I just changed my mind. No biggie. I was able to successfully self-relax, so I have total control over my hair from root to tip. I love it! If I couldn't self-relax, I'd probably just go natural. I don't trust anyone else coming anywhere near my hair with chemicals.


 
sunnieb

I'm actually struggling with this issue. I don't like self-relaxing and I don't want to be dependent on a stylist, even for relaxers. I've decided to stretch for 6 months to a year while I figure it out. I'm currently 12 weeks post-relaxer.


----------



## Monaleezza

Hi guys, I need 
I am recently relaxed after a 24month stretch in weaves.
My hair grew so much, but each time I put a weave in I would trim the ends a little, so at the time of my relax I (and the stylist) assumed my ends were still relaxed.

However, after almost a full head of relaxed hair I see that my ends are anything but relaxed.  In fact, they're so bushy in comparison to the rest of my hair it looks as though I have terrible split ends that need to go.  The temptation therefore, when I wear my hair in a roller-set style or straight, is to heat straighten the ends... which every LHCF user knows is a no-no.

After my stretch I don't want to chop them... but can I relax just the ends?  or must I chop them off?  It would be a terrible setback


----------



## sunnieb

Monaleezza -24 months!   Wowzers!

When did you relax?  Wait 8 weeks or so and relax again and get a good trim - maybe go to a salon.

What's your regimen?


----------



## Moonaonline

Hi,,
I have a question about henna and relaxed hair 
I did find a lot of information on using henna on natural hair
Many people agree that henna can loosen up the curl pattern 

Does any one have an experience in using henna or henna gloss on relaxed hair??
Did it help you to stretch? 
Do you have an even color or it highlights the ends more? 

Am actively searching this cause first I want to stretch as far as can and second i noticed few white hairs 
So I thought if I started using henna regularly i don't have to worry about coloring and relaxing


----------



## Monaleezza

sunnieb said:


> @Monaleezza -24 months!   Wowzers!
> 
> When did you relax?  Wait 8 weeks or so and relax again and get a good trim - maybe go to a salon.
> 
> What's your regimen?



sunnieb
I relaxed exactly a month ago.  (So weird, this time years ago I'd be planning my next relaxer in a couple of weeks.. anyhow I digress)

When you say relax again.. you mean just the un-relaxed ends?

I don't yet have a regimen.  I've been PSing by weaving for 2 years it's like taking off a hat and 2 years later having BSL hair fall out... I've no idea what to do with it.erplexed

So I'm here to learn.


----------



## baddison

Moonaonline said:


> Hi,,
> I have a question about henna and relaxed hair
> I did find a lot of information on using henna on natural hair
> Many people agree that henna can loosen up the curl pattern
> 
> Does any one have an experience in using henna or henna gloss on relaxed hair??
> Did it help you to stretch?
> Do you have an even color or it highlights the ends more?
> 
> Am actively searching this cause first I want to stretch as far as can and second i noticed few white hairs
> So I thought if I started using henna regularly i don't have to worry about coloring and relaxing


 
Moonaonline - I'm relaxed and I henna regularly.  Matter of fact, I've been henna'ing monthly for the past 4years.  I use only NUPUR henna.  I find that it provides perfect color and coverage for my sprouting greys. So I don't worry about coloring.  Also, the NUPUR brand henna contains additional indian herbs that are awesome for hair and scalp.  Brahmi and Bhringraj herbs strengthen the hair and keep it nice and dark.  So using NUPUR monthly means I am not doing too many protein treatments either.  I stretch my relaxers 4months at a time, and henna, helps to keep the hair strong.  Be warned that you may have to do extra baggying and deep conditioning, since some ladies have reported that henna makes the hair dry.  I always do whole head baggying for two consecutive nights after my henna treatments.  My moisture is restored right away. Hope this helps.


----------



## sunnieb

Monaleezza said:


> I relaxed exactly a month ago.  (So weird, this time years ago I'd be planning my next relaxer in a couple of weeks.. anyhow I digress)
> 
> When you say relax again.. you mean just the un-relaxed ends?
> 
> I don't yet have a regimen.  I've been PSing by weaving for 2 years it's like taking off a hat and 2 years later having BSL hair fall out... I've no idea what to do with it.erplexed
> 
> So I'm here to learn.



Monaleezza 

I mean totally relax again.  Since you are so good at stretching, you can wait 12 weeks or more if that's what you want to do.

However, I think you should determine what type of regimen your hair needs before you do anything else.  Check out this article on regimen building for newbies:

http://voices.yahoo.com/hair-regimen-building-newbies-408289.html?cat=69


----------



## Moonaonline

baddison said:
			
		

> Moonaonline - I'm relaxed and I henna regularly.  Matter of fact, I've been henna'ing monthly for the past 4years.  I use only NUPUR henna.  I find that it provides perfect color and coverage for my sprouting greys. So I don't worry about coloring.  Also, the NUPUR brand henna contains additional indian herbs that are awesome for hair and scalp.  Brahmi and Bhringraj herbs strengthen the hair and keep it nice and dark.  So using NUPUR monthly means I am not doing too many protein treatments either.  I stretch my relaxers 4months at a time, and henna, helps to keep the hair strong.  Be warned that you may have to do extra baggying and deep conditioning, since some ladies have reported that henna makes the hair dry.  I always do whole head baggying for two consecutive nights after my henna treatments.  My moisture is restored right away. Hope this helps.



Thanx 
My hair tend to get dry and frizzy with proteins
Do you add conditioner/oil to your henna or just water?


----------



## baddison

Moonaonline said:


> Thanx
> My hair tend to get dry and frizzy with proteins
> Do you add conditioner/oil to your henna or just water?


 
My henna mix is (1) room-temp brewed coffee, (2) amla oil, and (3) moisturizing conditioner.  I mix it, and apply right away.  Then I go to sleep.  In the morning, I just co-wash out the henna....seal with some oils and bun.  I usually baggy that same night and the following night to keep the moisture levels up. NUPUR henna has everything in it that my hair and scalp needs.  I DO NOT use shampoo to wash out my henna......that would strip the mess outta my hair.


----------



## karenjoe

look what i found..... relaxed 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkBO-nCHVhE&feature=plcp"]


----------



## karenjoe

Monaleezza said:


> Hi guys, I need
> I am recently relaxed after a 24month stretch in weaves.
> My hair grew so much, but each time I put a weave in I would trim the ends a  which every LHCF user knows is a no-no.
> 
> After my stretch I don't want to chop them... but can I relax just the ends?  or must I chop them off?  It would be a terrible setback



I think because you hair stayed in rows so long you should wait. I was told never remove braids & wash or relax on the same day... the longer I wait after the rows the better. apply leave in & tangling conditioners.
It could be you need a different relaxer or  hair is under relaxed. if you condition your hair & its healthy you can relax in 2 weeks.
I think you should find a protective style & moisturize & seal your ends daily . I think you need serious DC.... before you chop it off 
Roller setting never helped me w a stretch ...
Oh I HAVE to Blow dry my hair when I wash...after I work I have no problems its braided or in plaits.... 
Don't cut yet!! work w with.....  it need therapy....listen to it...
Henna, I don't mess with.. I saw what it did to my aunt's beautiful hairs yrs ago... . it dried it out & broke it off...


----------



## Monaleezza

sunnieb said:


> Monaleezza
> 
> I mean totally relax again.  Since you are so good at stretching, you can wait 12 weeks or more if that's what you want to do.
> 
> However, I think you should determine what type of regimen your hair needs before you do anything else.  Check out this article on regimen building for newbies:
> 
> http://voices.yahoo.com/hair-regimen-building-newbies-408289.html?cat=69



sunnieb 

Relax the whole head?  The rest of the hair is already relaxed, wouldn't re-relaxing relaxed hair be double/over processing?

Thanks for the link.  Just what I need.


----------



## sunnieb

Monaleezza - yes, relax the whole head.  A few ladies around here do corrective relaxers as soon as 2 weeks after relaxing and it works for them.

I think that's a bit too soon for my own hair though.  That's why if you wait 8 weeks or longer, it's like a normal relaxer cycle.  If you're not comfortable with this, just wait until your next regular relaxer and concentrate on smoothing out your underprocessed areas.


----------



## Monaleezza

I've never heard of that before.  I can't imagine that could be good for the hair.  I would be too scared of double-processing, so I may just relax the unprocessed bits when I next relax if I can hold out that long.  

Working on my regimen now.


----------



## sunnieb

Monaleezza -  sounds like a good plan! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## NickiStar

Bumping...oke:

I want to know how others would handle  Monaleeza problem of unprocessed ends.


----------



## Monaleezza

Thanks... Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## baddison

me too....curious!


----------



## Platinum

I'd like to know as well.  I'm sure some of these beautiful relaxed heads can answer this.


----------



## karenjoe

I don't apply relaxer to my ends. 
 but I  pull it down the shaft when I work it from 5 small sections to one ponytail.... 
when I rinse, the relaxer running by or thru my ends, shaft is enough... it's straight! 

 I have relaxer halfway down the length of my hair. 
 If I've gone a longtime (6 mos or longer)  the longer i will have to pull the relaxer down.... 
does that make sense?


----------



## Monaleezza

Can I clarify karenjoe are you saying that your ends are relaxed through the rinsing of the relaxer?


----------



## karenjoe

Monaleezza said:


> Can I clarify @karenjoe are you saying that your ends are relaxed through the rinsing of the relaxer?



yep I have a relaxer I get my hair straight. 

the ends  don't need it...


----------



## Monaleezza

karenjoe For me my natural ends are much thicker than my relaxed hair and it causes a problem when styling.  Imagine having an inch or more of split ends... that's what it's like.  So styling and even caring for the hair is a problem because the ends are such a contrasting texture.  
Washing the relaxer out has never re-relaxed my non-new growth because it doesn't sit for long enough to have an impact.  

I'm still seeking advice so that when I go for my touch up in 8 weeks I can make a decision.  For now I'm just doing my best to manage a bad situation.


----------



## sylver2

Monaleezza said:


> Hi guys, I need
> I am recently relaxed after a 24month stretch in weaves.
> My hair grew so much, but each time I put a weave in I would trim the ends a little, so at the time of my relax I (and the stylist) assumed my ends were still relaxed.
> 
> However, after almost a full head of relaxed hair I see that my ends are anything but relaxed.  In fact, they're so bushy in comparison to the rest of my hair it looks as though I have terrible split ends that need to go.  The temptation therefore, when I wear my hair in a roller-set style or straight, is to heat straighten the ends... which every LHCF user knows is a no-no.
> 
> After my stretch I don't want to chop them... but can I relax just the ends?  or must I chop them off?  It would be a terrible setback



a trim and then at the end of your next touch up rub a lil on the ends. then rinse.


----------



## karenjoe

Monaleezza said:


> @karenjoe For me my natural ends are much thicker than my relaxed hair and it causes a problem when styling.  Imagine having an inch or more of split ends... that's what it's like.  So styling and even caring for the hair is a problem because the ends are such a contrasting texture.
> Washing the relaxer out has never re-relaxed my non-new growth because it doesn't sit for long enough to have an impact.
> 
> I'm still seeking advice so that when I go for my touch up in 8 weeks I can make a decision.  For now I'm just doing my best to manage a bad situation.



I stopped paying someone to relax my hair when 
1) they didn't apply enough relaxer on NG 
2) they didn't work the relaxer. it just sat on the new growth
3) They would use whatever the shop had available...
ie) when i relax I start w 4 or 5 sections
when it's time to rinse out relaxer I have one ponytail. 
I work the relaxer  from 4 sections to 2, then 1 ponytail. 
 the relaxer is moved down the shaft a few inches. 
but No I don't apply relaxer to my ends.
when I was washing my hair every week I noticed it was different.  back then. no lye wouldn't last 6 weeks
 no lye relaxers was different yrs ago also. they would burn & turn my hair brownish 
I like Olive oil   reg non lye relaxer. 
when i was a kid they would comb the relaxer in my hair


----------



## NickiStar

Since I'm dealing with the same problem I have come up with a plan of action that I'd like to share. Hopefully this helps 

Because my ends are underprocessed from having gone 1.5 year between relaxers and underestimating the length of my new growth, I have decided that when I go to relax again I will use good ole' fashion grease on the top of my strands that were sufficiently processed to prevent overlap, and will apply a little relaxer to the underprocessed ends and smooth. I plan to not leave it on the full processing time, however, because I am assuming that even tho my ends are bushy, some relaxer has run off on them at the last relaxer. I also plan to use the half and half method to ensure I am able to rinse quickly. 

I haven't tried this yet, but if anyone has any other ideas or suggestions they are most welcome


----------



## butterfly_wings

^^ Just don't leave it on for too long, 5 mins should be enough


----------



## BLESSED1

will def bookmark this thread, just fully relaxed for the first time in 6 years & loving it


----------



## sckri23

Ok longterm stretchers how do you wear your hair at night?

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## NickiStar

sckri23 Usually at a certain point in my stretch (Maybe 5-6 months in), I braid my hair up and wear wigs so I sleep with it in braids. I find that daily manipulation is just too much for my hair the deeper into my stretch I go so I don't bother with daily styling practices.


----------



## karenjoe

NickiStar said:


> Since I'm dealing with the same problem I have come up with a plan of action that I'd like to share. Hopefully this helps
> 
> Because my ends are underprocessed from having gone 1.5 year between relaxers and underestimating the length of my new growth, I have decided that when I go to relax again I will use good ole' fashion grease on the top of my strands that were sufficiently processed to prevent overlap, and will apply a little relaxer to the underprocessed ends and smooth. I plan to not leave it on the full processing time, however, because I am assuming that even tho my ends are bushy, some relaxer has run off on them at the last relaxer. I also plan to use the half and half method to ensure I am able to rinse quickly.
> 
> I haven't tried this yet, but if anyone has any other ideas or suggestions they are most welcome



It sound like both you guys need a good trim & then relax your entire head. 
if your hair isn't straight the relaxer isn't going to over process
I know over the yrs of me relaxing my hair the way it do mid way is the reason my hair stay straight. I get bushy ends if I don't trim but  you can see the old relaxed hair.






 warning! these photos are blurry!!
my ng is peeping thru & puffy. this hair won't lay down with out heat but you see the hair is straight...


----------



## Monaleezza

karenjoe I made my hair assessment just after a trim, so that wasn't the issue.  It was as though the trim cut off the relaxed hair and left a row at the ends of unrelaxed hair from a previous poor relaxer.  

NickiStar seems to have a similar idea to mine, so I suspect I'll give this a try and IF it leaves my ends weak or split then I'll just cut them off anyhow.  (Which is what I'm trying to avoid unless it's inevitable)


----------



## karenjoe

Monaleezza said:


> @karenjoe I made my hair assessment just after a trim, so that wasn't the issue.  It was as though the trim cut off the relaxed hair and left a row at the ends of unrelaxed hair from a previous poor relaxer.
> 
> @NickiStar seems to have a similar idea to mine, so I suspect I'll give this a try and IF it leaves my ends weak or split then I'll just cut them off anyhow.  (Which is what I'm trying to avoid unless it's inevitable)




is that your hair on avatar?...

now that you have trimmed.. I would say relax the entire head....
put in on like conditioner!!


----------



## karenjoe

sckri23 said:


> Ok longterm stretchers how do you wear your hair at night?
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF




 I wear it like I do during the week.... 2 braids crossed in the back
 I throw a wig cap on nite. 
I can wear this style with out a wig also

I think I'm the only one here that comb my hair once a week...
  then moisturize & seal, I braid it back up.... 
when I work out I tie a scarf  to tame the new growth.... 

I miss my cornrows (washing once a month MAYBE DC every 3 weeks). 
  I wasn't moisturizing  my hair or ends in that style.
when your get a certain length  (mainly w a relaxer) you have to get that moisture in your hair shaft,all the way down.


----------



## karenjoe

Moonaleeza, 
I was told about this cream.
I'm going to try it..

http://www.amazon.com/Schwarzkopf-B...49576978&sr=8-2&keywords=bonacure+hair+repair


----------



## NickiStar

I'm with Monaleeza. In my case my ends are bushy because I underestimated the new growth I achieved in 1.5 years so I didn't smooth the relaxer down long enough. I don't think this means I now need to trim it unless after I try to relax it, I have the same problem. I guess that's a major issue when you do a long term stretch is making sure you don't underestimate your new growth!

Butterfly wings commented, and I agree, that it's probably best to leave the relaxer on the bushy ends no longer than 5 minutes! For now, until I'm ready to relax I have been solely protective styling, which seems to help due to the demarcation line at the end of my hair.


----------



## Monaleezza

Spot on @NickiStar

@karenjoe you've been really helpful. Thanks.  I've changed my avatar to show my hair as it appears since my relax.  The previous pic was very very old.


----------



## Jobwright

jillybean2012 said:


> I am about two weeks into my healthy hair journey.   This morning I decided to cut my terrible ends because I couldn't get them to do anything. No matter what I put on them they stayed frizzy. I think I did a pretty good job on it.  I usually relaxed my entire head including my ends but I didn't this time since I was trying to put in the relaxer correctly.   I am learning a lot and I think I am beginning to understand my hair.  Hopefully, by this day 12-24 of next year, I will have made significant progress on the health and length of my hair.   Everyone have a great holiday and stay safe!



How did you do this year?  I am cheering for you and hoping for good news!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright

Voicediva said:


> Thanks so much.  I can't wait to get started.  I've decided that my goal is for shoulder length hair by December 2012.  I had my first night of bagging! OMG  the results were fantastic.  My hair is too short in the front, so I put saran wrap on the sides and top and wow!  what a difference.
> 
> I'm going to start co-washing next week once I decide on the products.  I've been reading lots of good things about mane and tail, so I think I'll try that.
> Will keep you posted!
> You're such a blessing - thanks!



How did you do!?  I am anxious to hear your story!  Did you keep up with the baggying?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lollikd

This is my first post and I'm not sure where it should go. Sorry if this isn't the thread for this particular issue.

After months of reading and becoming a product junkie, the stress has gotten to me. I am overwhelmed and fed up with my hair.

Little lolli-hair history. My hair has always grown really fast without any aid or desire. It has overwhelmed me most of my life. I’m not good with haircare and I have never had the patience. Dec ’11, I shaved my hair off thinking I would love to go natural; ended up relaxing my hair again in June. I missed length! Aug I got my first supply of hairfinity and used it regularly until October. Had to stop bc it was making me tired. September, I made note of my length: shoulder-length and 6” all over. With a new job and move, I started battling acne so my skin became my focus. Dec ’12 hits and my goal is to make a fantastic skin & haircare journey for 2013.

Thing is, my hair is refusing to grow. For the past 40 days I’ve stuck to a simple regimen and my hair still seems to be shedding/snapping and stuck at 6”. I’m frustrated beyond belief!! My bangs had gone from bridge of the nose to chin so I know there MUST have been progress BUT the edges keep snapping off. Maybe I’m not being patient. Maybe my regimen is off. I don’t know, but spending all this money on all these things for my hair to be at a standstill is bumming me out.

That’s why I have decided to stop simply sending the occasional “thank you” to y’alls posts. You ladies are all so good at this!! I need help. Some sort of support ... advice ... anything.

I am currently a little past shoulder length for the back of my head but the top/crown hit ear lobe length. I have relaxed 4c, low porosity, thick hair, with fine strands at the nape and throughout. My relaxer is Mizani Butter Blend coarse. I don’t know much anything about my hair or even at what point to use the stupid paddle brush I bought. I though brushing was bad! And if we’re protective styling all the time, when do we get to enjoy our length??? I’m so confused. The only thing I know is that being natural caused a lot of those single strand knots. As small an accomplishment as it is, I’m glad not to have any anymore.


----------



## Babygrowth

lollikd said:


> This is my first post and I'm not sure where it should go. Sorry if this isn't the thread for this particular issue.
> 
> After months of reading and becoming a product junkie, the stress has gotten to me. I am overwhelmed and fed up with my hair.
> 
> Little lolli-hair history. My hair has always grown really fast without any aid or desire. It has overwhelmed me most of my life. I’m not good with haircare and I have never had the patience. Dec ’11, I shaved my hair off thinking I would love to go natural; ended up relaxing my hair again in June. I missed length! Aug I got my first supply of hairfinity and used it regularly until October. Had to stop bc it was making me tired. September, I made note of my length: shoulder-length and 6” all over. With a new job and move, I started battling acne so my skin became my focus. Dec ’12 hits and my goal is to make a fantastic skin & haircare journey for 2013.
> 
> Thing is, my hair is refusing to grow. For the past 40 days I’ve stuck to a simple regimen and my hair still seems to be shedding/snapping and stuck at 6”. I’m frustrated beyond belief!! My bangs had gone from bridge of the nose to chin so I know there MUST have been progress BUT the edges keep snapping off. Maybe I’m not being patient. Maybe my regimen is off. I don’t know, but spending all this money on all these things for my hair to be at a standstill is bumming me out.
> 
> That’s why I have decided to stop simply sending the occasional “thank you” to y’alls posts. You ladies are all so good at this!! I need help. Some sort of support ... advice ... anything.
> 
> I am currently a little past shoulder length for the back of my head but the top/crown hit ear lobe length. I have relaxed 4c, low porosity, thick hair, with fine strands at the nape and throughout. My relaxer is Mizani Butter Blend coarse. I don’t know much anything about my hair or even at what point to use the stupid paddle brush I bought. I though brushing was bad! And if we’re protective styling all the time, when do we get to enjoy our length??? I’m so confused. The only thing I know is that being natural caused a lot of those single strand knots. As small an accomplishment as it is, I’m glad not to have any anymore.



What is your regimen and products? We need a little more details honey. Sorry you've been having a difficult time but you're in the right place. There is a relaxed hair thread that I will bump for you as well. Do you self relax or go to the salon? Protective styling is to help you retain your length but not everyone does it and you don't have to do it all the time but if you want to keep your length and increase it that's usually the way to go; that way when you reach your goal length you can really enjoy it. What is your heat usage like? Do you Deep condition regularly? lollikd


----------



## lollikd

Thank you. I will find the thread and post the regimen there.


----------



## pinkness27

How do you get rid of the "little hairs on back of tshirt" problem? I got a trim on Monday after my perm to start fresh, but just in case that doesn't solve my problem what else should I do to avoid breakage? TIA


----------



## sunnieb

pinkness27 - when's the last time you did a protein treatment?


----------



## pinkness27

sunnieb said:


> pinkness27 - when's the last time you did a protein treatment?



It's been awhile. Will conditioning with Aubrey Organics GPB do the trick? Or will I need something stronger? How often should I do this protein treatment?


----------



## sunnieb

pinkness27 said:


> It's been awhile. Will conditioning with Aubrey Organics GPB do the trick? Or will I need something stronger? How often should I do this protein treatment?



When I first began my hair journey, I deep conditioned with a light protein (Motions CPR) every week.  Eventually I moved to every other week to keep my breakage at bay.


----------



## netgoines1

NU-Gro Naturals is a good Line of Products.


----------



## sunnieb

Deleted.....wrong thread


----------



## SmileyNY

Subbing


----------



## shannyjones

nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## TwistedRoots

I haven't been on here in so long...About to dig into this thread. Transistioned during 2011. Went natural BC in Nov 2012 (BSL) because my edges thinned out badly after my pregnancy. Got my hair straightened for the first time 2 weeks ago and half of my hair didn't revert... so I relaxed yesterday. Fresh cut SL now... can't wait to get back to my avi... funny APL didn't seem that long then. LOL Now the struggle of finding hair products. :-(


----------



## sunnieb

Think I'll do a honey treatment tonight.  Haven't done one in a while.


----------



## greenandchic

I'm thinking of dying my hair black, but afraid to use demi or permanent color on relaxed hair.  Maybe I should do a henna/indigo treatment...


----------



## Aggie

This is a really great thread as a go-to one for help with our relaxed/texlaxed hair.


----------



## ElegantElephant

My co-worker(who's natural and has BEAUTILFUL hair) told me that this mixture would be great for my relaxed hair. What do you think?
2 tsp coco oil,1 tsp castor oil, 1 tsp sweet almond oil, 1 tsp jojoba golden oil, 1 tsp avocado oil, 1/2 tsp honey, 1 tsp aloe vera, vitamin e and 1 egg. 

She told me to leave it on for a couple hours.  She didn't tell me whether to use it after I shampoo or on dry hair. I haven't seen her since she shared this with me so I think she's on vacation.


----------



## sunnieb

ElegantElephant said:


> My co-worker(who's natural and has BEAUTILFUL hair) told me that this mixture would be great for my relaxed hair. What do you think?
> 2 tsp coco oil,1 tsp castor oil, 1 tsp sweet almond oil, 1 tsp jojoba golden oil, 1 tsp avocado oil, 1/2 tsp honey, 1 tsp aloe vera, vitamin e and 1 egg.
> 
> She told me to leave it on for a couple hours.  She didn't tell me whether to use it after I shampoo or on dry hair. I haven't seen her since she shared this with me so I think she's on vacation.



I've put all of the above on my hair except the aloe vera and egg.  Sounds like a good mix.  When you gonna try it?


----------



## ElegantElephant

sunnieb said:


> I've put all of the above on my hair except the aloe vera and egg.  Sounds like a good mix.  When you gonna try it?


@sunnieb I had to check in here before I even thought about trying it..LOL!!! I question if I should use the egg.  Do you use the mix on dry hair or after a shampoo???


----------



## sunnieb

ElegantElephant said:


> @sunnieb I had to check in here before I even thought about trying it..LOL!!! I question if I should use the egg.  Do you use the mix on dry hair or after a shampoo???



I haven't done a mix like this in a while, but I still do honey dc's every week.  I do it on wet, un-shampooed hair, then air dry like normal.

Yeah, I'm not so sure about the egg.  There are plenty of ladies who do it, but I don't know.....


----------



## alundra

ElegantElephant said:


> My co-worker(who's natural and has BEAUTILFUL hair) told me that this mixture would be great for my relaxed hair. What do you think?
> 2 tsp coco oil,1 tsp castor oil, 1 tsp sweet almond oil, 1 tsp jojoba golden oil, 1 tsp avocado oil, 1/2 tsp honey, 1 tsp aloe vera, vitamin e and 1 egg.
> 
> She told me to leave it on for a couple hours.  She didn't tell me whether to use it after I shampoo or on dry hair. I haven't seen her since she shared this with me so I think she's on vacation.



Let me know when you find out whether to do this on shampoo'd or on dry hair!


----------



## ElegantElephant

alundra said:


> Let me know when you find out whether to do this on shampoo'd or on dry hair!


@alundra The mixture is used on dry hair.  She told me to part my hair and put the mixture on my scalp then massage it.  She said I could leave it in overnight.  My concern is leaving the egg on overnight.. it may be too much for my colored/relaxed hair.


----------



## alundra

ElegantElephant said:


> @alundra The mixture is used on dry hair.  She told me to part my hair and put the mixture on my scalp then massage it.  She said I could leave it in overnight.  My concern is leaving the egg on overnight.. it may be too much for my colored/relaxed hair.



I thought the same about the egg too. Maybe the oil would just be OK.


----------



## ElegantElephant

Yeah, I plan to try the mixture without the egg.


----------



## AkosuaBabe

Wonderful thread. Great info.


----------



## VimiJn

I haven't been to the this side of the board in years. I went natural about 4 years ago and was on auto pilot. I'm thinking of relaxing again. Seems like most heads are natural now. Are there so few relaxing these days or are they just not posting ?


----------



## stacy

We are here!


----------



## sunnieb

stacy said:


> We are here!



Yes we are!!!


----------



## sunnieb

omooba said:


> I haven't been to the this side of the board in years. I went natural about 4 years ago and was on auto pilot. I'm thinking of relaxing again. Seems like most heads are natural now. Are there so few relaxing these days or are they just not posting ?



Howdy!


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> Howdy!


Hi! 
I relaxed my hair last week. 
Do you relax your hair yourself ?
Which relaxer do you use?
It's been a while for me so I feel out of touch.


----------



## stacy

omooba said:


> Hi!
> I relaxed my hair last week.
> Do you relax your hair yourself ?
> Which relaxer do you use?
> It's been a while for me so I feel out of touch.



I felt like you when I made the decision to start relaxing again. I had not been on this board in years and when I returned, I found more natural heads than relaxed (quite the opposite when I first joined in 2003). Finding this thread was fantastic! To feel plugged in and connected to your relaxed brethren, I suggest going back to page 1 of this thread and going through the links posted. With many relaxed heads stretching for months between relaxers and wearing protective styles, you may not see daily updates and postings.

To answer your question: I self-relax with Creme of Nature's Straight From Eden relaxer in regular.


----------



## VimiJn

stacy said:


> I felt like you when I made the decision to start relaxing again. I had not been on this board in years and when I returned, I found more natural heads than relaxed (quite the opposite when I first joined in 2003). Finding this thread was fantastic! To feel plugged in and connected to your relaxed brethren, I suggest going back to page 1 of this thread and going through the links posted. With many relaxed heads stretching for months between relaxers and wearing protective styles, you may not see daily updates and postings.
> 
> To answer your question: I self-relax with Creme of Nature's Straight From Eden relaxer in regular.


Thank you! 
I sure will.


----------



## CityGirl

I am still relaxing too, but the things I have learned on this forum/board have helped me IMMENSELY.  I think this is the healthiest my hair has ever, ever been. 

I realize there are now a lot of ladies who have decided to go natural, but I have also seen a lot of natural hair ladies with dry, ashy, and damaged hair.  I have told some who might be receptive, about this board and they look at me like..'uh huh...ok."  But then they ask me what I did to get my hair to grow.  Most people don't realize that healthy hair whether it is relaxed or natural takes commitment and care and a lot of folks don't want to dedicate themselves to it.  Funny thing is, as my hair became better conditioned and started to grow, the less time I had to spend on it.
I will be eternally grateful to this forum and to the friend who shared the knowledge of this forums existence with me.  I relax my hair because, for me, it is easier.   My healthy hair practices, all learned from LHCF, along with exercise and a healthy diet have made all of the difference for me.

In the beginning I bought a lot of products because I was trying to find out what things would work for my hair.  Ironically I have moved to using hair products made for natural hair on my relaxed hair and it is awesome.
I love the Shea Moisture line as well as the As I am Coconut CoWash and Double Butter Cream, but I also rotate conditioners for CoWashing.  Now I use one or two regular products and whatever oil I am in the mood for on any given day.

But some folks don't want to take the time to do a little research.  Most folks want a quick fix.  But if you are patient and willing to read a little and experiment a little with the things that people share on this forum, you can have nice hair too; relaxed or natural. I learned so much from so many on here and I continue to be grateful.


----------



## VimiJn

How are you ladies wearing your hair most of the time?


----------



## CityGirl

I wear my hair in a wet bun pretty much everyday. I blow dry and flat iron only on special occasions or when I feel like I just don't want to go out with wet hair that day.  Very seldom.  CoWashing and then sealing in the moisture with oil has changed my whole situation so I keep that practice going pretty much everyday.


----------



## sunnieb

omooba said:


> How are you ladies wearing your hair most of the time?



I wear my hair down in a lazy braidout or bantu knot out daily.  Don't feel like bunning yet, but will probably got back to it soon.


----------



## VimiJn

I'm trying to recall the name of a hair accessory that was  popular here awhile back. It was shaped like an 8. I can't find the one I had. Can anyone remember the name?


----------



## Dee_33

omooba said:


> I'm trying to recall the name of a hair accessory that was  popular here awhile back. It was shaped like an 8. I can't find the one I had. Can anyone remember the name?




flexi-8?


----------



## cocosweet

After 20 years on Team Natural, I'm about to cross back over. This thread is a Godsend. I have to relearn everything!


----------



## VimiJn

I used phyto specific 2 for my last relaxer.  I would like to use something else for my next touch up. What are you ladies using?  I need some ideas.


----------



## sunnieb

omooba said:


> I used phyto specific 2 for my last relaxer.  I would like to use something else for my next touch up. What are you ladies using?  I need some ideas.



I relaxed tonight with a Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## sunnieb

omooba said:


> I'm trying to recall the name of a hair accessory that was  popular here awhile back. It was shaped like an 8. I can't find the one I had. Can anyone remember the name?



Flexi 8.  I wear mine all the time! 

You can't order then direct anymore.  They refer you to another website.

http://www.flexi8.com/lillarose.html?id=CErjbM75


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> Flexi 8.  I wear mine all the time!
> 
> You can't order then direct anymore.  They refer you to another website.
> 
> http://www.flexi8.com/lillarose.html?id=CErjbM75


Yes. I couldn't find my old one so I had to reorder and noticed the new website. I got them last week I've been rocking all this week.


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> I relaxed tonight with a Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.


do you texlax?


----------



## sunnieb

omooba said:


> do you texlax?



Nope.  I relax bone straight.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm still on the fence about relaxing at 12 vs 24 weeks. I may do it at 12 weeks depending on how this new growth behaves. Right now I'm at 8 weeks post. If I don't relax, I will apply a TMS kit to help me along.
I know I have to stay on top of my new growth not tangling up. So that means I have to stay on top of washing my hair and keeping it loose.


----------



## klsjackson

I am currently 8 weeks post relaxer. I plan to relax this weekend and do a 1/4 to 1/2 trim due to some thinning I have experienced due to a bad detangling session.


----------



## VimiJn

shortdub78 said:


> I'm still on the fence about relaxing at 12 vs 24 weeks. I may do it at 12 weeks depending on how this new growth behaves. Right now I'm at 8 weeks post. If I don't relax, I will apply a TMS kit to help me along.
> I know I have to stay on top of my new growth not tangling up. So that means I have to stay on top of washing my hair and keeping it loose.


What's a TMS kit?


----------



## Evolving78

omooba said:


> What's a TMS kit?


Texture management system.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sooo, I bought a relaxer 

I bought the kind I usually buy when I relax. Vitale Sensitive Scalp. I might relax once or twice a year, or I might be natural again in a year. I never know with me


----------



## kimpaur

Ladies who are bunning, especially wet bunning, do you use normal hair ties? I'm noticing a little breakage and trying to figure out the root cause


----------



## halee_J

kimpaur said:


> Ladies who are bunning, especially wet bunning, do you use normal hair ties? I'm noticing a little breakage and trying to figure out the root cause



I only use satin srunchies, I usually find some nice inexpensive ones at the dollar store.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I haven't relaxed in 16 months, cause I got it in my head that I didn't want to. I'm over it and I'm looking forward to going back to the creamy crack .


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> I relaxed tonight with a Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.


I'd  like to try this for my next touch up / corrective but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Where do you purchase yours?


----------



## sunnieb

VimiJn said:


> I'd  like to try this for my next touch up / corrective but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Where do you purchase yours?



Sleekhair.com

She gives 10% of your order if you sign up for the mailing list first.


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> Sleekhair.com
> 
> She gives 10% of your order if you sign up for the mailing list first.


Thanks! Do you use their whole system ? It looks like it's just the relaxer with 20 applications


----------



## sunnieb

VimiJn said:


> Thanks! Do you use their whole system ? It looks like it's just the relaxer with 20 applications



Just the relaxer.

I use shampoo and stuff from other brands - Nexxus, Suave, Motions


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> Just the relaxer.
> 
> I use shampoo and stuff from other brands - Nexxus, Suave, Motions


Gotcha!


----------



## sandy100

Well, I've changed my Mind.  I've decided to give up on relaxers. I don't have anything against relaxers, just how they are applied. At one salon I was going to the stylist didn't wash the relaxer out properly and it caused breakage at the back nape.  My hair broke off so badly in that area til and I'm just not going to deal with that issue any longer. I feel I will have more control concerning my hair's health by eliminating that variable.  I figured out what happen:  Most stylist will  wrap your neck with a towel and wrap the plastic cape around that. Then they apply the relaxer, ok ,then they take you to the wash bowl and rinse out the relaxer, but they leave that relaxer-soil towel around your neck so that relaxer gets back in your hair or the towel rides up and the hair at the nape is not washed properly. I'm just finished with it all.  One stylist I  use to go to would always change out the towel with a fresh one after rinsing the relaxer out and I didn't experience that problem.


----------



## kikisf

I finally made BSL or is this midback?? My hair is blow-dried in this photo. I have not relaxed in a long time although I have relaxed my halo at some point this past year.


----------



## sunnieb

@kikisf Looks like midback to me!


----------



## kikisf

sunnieb said:


> @kikisf Looks like midback to me!


Hurraaaaayy!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sandy100 said:


> Well, I've changed my Mind.  I've decided to give up on relaxers. I don't have anything against relaxers, just how they are applied. At one salon I was going to the stylist didn't wash the relaxer out properly and it caused breakage at the back nape.  My hair broke off so badly in that area til and I'm just not going to deal with that issue any longer. I feel I will have more control concerning my hair's health by eliminating that variable.  I figured out what happen:  Most stylist will  wrap your neck with a towel and wrap the plastic cape around that. Then they apply the relaxer, ok ,then they take you to the wash bowl and rinse out the relaxer, but they leave that relaxer-soil towel around your neck so that relaxer gets back in your hair or the towel rides up and the hair at the nape is not washed properly. I'm just finished with it all.  One stylist I  use to go to would always change out the towel with a fresh one after rinsing the relaxer out and I didn't experience that problem.


Have you tried self relaxing?


----------



## sunnieb

Bumping...


----------



## angelmilk

I didn’t know where else to ask this but what are the best relaxer mix ins? I know a lot of people use various oils?


----------



## awhyley

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Have you tried self relaxing?



I know it's an older post, but this self-relaxing option is giving me anxiety.  Because of the quarantine, I can't get to my hairdresser and I can feel my roots coming in.  I have the relaxer in my closet, but have never self-relaxed before.  Anyone have any hints or tips?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

awhyley said:


> I know it's an older post, but this self-relaxing option is giving me anxiety.  Because of the quarantine, I can't get to my hairdresser and I can feel my roots coming in.  I have the relaxer in my closet, but have never self-relaxed before.  Anyone have any hints or tips?


Practice with conditioner first. When I was relaxed I did one section at a time and timed myself since I knew I wasn’t gonna be fast enough to do my whole head in the allotted time. Have your stuff already together so you’re not rushing around looking for stuff. 

READ THE INSTRUCTIONS. 

Every relaxer isn’t the same, and doesn’t have the same processing time.

Good luck!


----------



## awhyley

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *Practice with conditioner first.* When I was relaxed I did one section at a time and timed myself since I knew I wasn’t gonna be fast enough to do my whole head in the allotted time. Have your stuff already together so you’re not rushing around looking for stuff.
> 
> READ THE INSTRUCTIONS.
> 
> Every relaxer isn’t the same, and doesn’t have the same processing time.
> 
> Good luck!



This is excellent advice.  I'll plan to do this this weekend, and the perm next weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## MzSwift

awhyley said:


> This is excellent advice.  I'll plan to do this this weekend, and the perm next weekend.  Thanks!



@awhyley 

GL to you!

I would also suggest pre-sectioning your hair and even loosely twisting those sections. This allows me to apply the relaxer much faster and then I can spend more time smoothing in the relaxer with my hands.  You can break it up by pre-sectioning day before while watching TV and then you can just grab a twist and go in order when you relax.

Pre-sectioning takes a while but to me it's worth it bc I can apply my relaxer in about 5 minutes.  And I base my scalp as I go so I have not had any burns.  HTH! And you CAN do it!!

I finger part my hair down the middle and then do horizontal parts from the back to the front.

Pretwisted

View media item 130407
View media item 130405
Relaxer applied

View media item 130411
Results

View media item 130415
View media item 130413
Lastly,  a few more tips. And I think this is why a lot of home relaxers don't go well.

-I've found petroleum jelly to be the best base. I've gotten scalp burns using just oil and/or Blue Magic grease. None since I started using Vaseline.

-Relax your edges last! I do it as I'm smoothing

-After you smooth in the relaxer, you can look in the mirror to see if it's as straight as you want it to be.  Leave it on for the amount of time listed on your kit -- unless you're purposely texlaxing. I texlax and rinse as a soon as I'm finished smoothing.  Some ladies just cut the recommended processing time in half.

-Rinse out the relaxer with lukewarm water. Rinse out as much as possible before neutralizing.

-Neutralize, neutralize, neutralize!!  Don't just use a regular poo (I've seen ladies do that).  Lather in the neutralizing poo and let it sit for 5 minutes to do its work before rinsing it out. Repeat at least 2 more times. I also like to pour on vinegar before adding the neutralizing poo and lather that together for my final neutralizer.  Helps to restore your pH and get rid of that relaxer!  Vinegar also helps for any scalp burns.

Again, you can totally do this!


----------



## MzSwift

Some self-relaxing videos I like. HTH!

***I watch all YT videos on mute so I have no idea what kind of music or cursing is in them, sorry


----------



## lorr1e1

MzSwift said:


> @awhyley
> 
> GL to you!
> 
> I would also suggest pre-sectioning your hair and even loosely twisting those sections. This allows me to apply the relaxer much faster and then I can spend more time smoothing in the relaxer with my hands.  You can break it up by pre-sectioning day before while watching TV and then you can just grab a twist and go in order when you relax.
> 
> Pre-sectioning takes a while but to me it's worth it bc I can apply my relaxer in about 5 minutes.  And I base my scalp as I go so I have not had any burns.  HTH! And you CAN do it!!
> 
> I finger part my hair down the middle and then do horizontal parts from the back to the front.
> 
> Pretwisted
> 
> View media item 130407
> View media item 130405
> Relaxer applied
> 
> View media item 130411
> Results
> 
> View media item 130415
> View media item 130413
> Lastly,  a few more tips. And I think this is why a lot of home relaxers don't go well.
> 
> -I've found petroleum jelly to be the best base. I've gotten scalp burns using just oil and/or Blue Magic grease. None since I started using Vaseline.
> 
> -Relax your edges last! I do it as I'm smoothing
> 
> -After you smooth in the relaxer, you can look in the mirror to see if it's as straight as you want it to be.  Leave it on for the amount of time listed on your kit -- unless you're purposely texlaxing. I texlax and rinse as a soon as I'm finished smoothing.  Some ladies just cut the recommended processing time in half.
> 
> -Rinse out the relaxer with lukewarm water. Rinse out as much as possible before neutralizing.
> 
> -Neutralize, neutralize, neutralize!!  Don't just use a regular poo (I've seen ladies do that).  Lather in the neutralizing poo and let it sit for 5 minutes to do its work before rinsing it out. Repeat at least 2 more times. I also like to pour on vinegar before adding the neutralizing poo and lather that together for my final neutralizer.  Helps to restore your pH and get rid of that relaxer!  Vinegar also helps for any scalp burns.
> 
> Again, you can totally do this!


That's shocking people using ordinary shampoo instead of neutraliser. They clearly don't know the dangers of chemicals and should read up about relaxers or do not do them at all. 

You can use the Mizani:
PerpHecting cream can be used before neutraliser shampoo 
Bond phorce or
Salvage shot in strength fusion range. 
I used the first and last on my last relaxer. They are for Strengthening the hair after relaxing.


----------

